# Looking for: Satanic/Demonic/Witch Rituals with strange music



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi there,

in a nutshell, our kitchen for our halloween party isgoing to be a witches lair, i'd like to have a mixture of witches cackling and rituals/spells/curses being read aloud with eerie music and even a few screams added for the hell of it....

an example of what i mean would be: YouTube - the spells of Charmed ~ season 3 but ideally a lot darker/evil....
I would consider saving that as a file but unfortunately theres non-spell related talking inbetween the spells... and no atmospheric music in the background.



any help will be huuuuuuuuugely appreciated!!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Maybe this:

*Louise Huebner - Seduction Thorugh Witchcraft*

or maybe one of these:

*Vincent price witch related LPs*

Sorry if any links aren't working. MegaUpload has a hair up their butt, and has deleted a lot of my files.

Also the 1979 version of Disney's Chilling, Thrilling Sounds has a witch track on it.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

downloading as we speak... i'll let you know if its suitable - cant wait to listen 

can only download the Louise heubner album - but its fantastic and will do the job perfectly... thank you so much.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Me thinks on my pc i have for you a few,
PM me your email & I'll send ya me witches & chants a'brew


----------



## Ultimate-Horror-Sounds (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh I have a track that may be just what you're looking for. It's part of a new Halloween album I've produced. The track is called 'Witches Den' and you can hear clips at my website by following my signature below. It's got a bubbling Cauldron, chanting, spells etc - it maybe just what you need? I'm going to post a thread about the album in a moment so I'd love to hear from anyone that's interested.

Best 

Leigh


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds very interesting ultimate-horror-sounds... would love to hear it.


----------

